# Installation Windows impossible depuis suppression Fusion Drive



## Olivag06 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
J’ai parcouru le forum et je n’ai pas trouvé de problème similaire et après avoir essayé plusieurs solutions vus sur ce dernier je viens demander de l’aide.
J’ai un Imac 2019 qui était équipé d’un fusion drive.
J’ai fait monter un SSD 2 TO en lieu et place du HDD sata et je me retrouve donc avec le sdd interne 128 GO au mac initialement utilisé pour le fusion drive et le SSD 2TO.
Mon projet comme sur mon précédent iMac (2012) était d‘utiliser le 128GO interne pour le sytème Windows et le 2 TO pour Mac OS ce qui fonctionnait parfaitement bien.

Or la il m’est impossible d’installer Windows 10 (qui fonctionnait parfaitement avec le montage fusion drive d’origine)

J’ai tout essayé avec boot camp et sans Boot Camp je me retrouve toujours avec des erreurs lors de l’installation de windows Et donc impossible d’installer ce dernier.
Je pense que c’est un problème de parametrage du SSD ou d’autorisation mais Je ne connais pas assez bien les commandes du terminal donc je viens demander votre aide pour si possible résoudre ce problème.

Mon System est  MAC OS Monterey 12.5

Je reste à votre disposition pour tout complément d’information.

Merci d’avance pour votre aide.

Bien Cordialement,

Olivier


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2022)

Olivag06 a dit:


> Mon projet comme sur mon précédent iMac (2012) était d‘utiliser le 128GO interne pour le sytème Windows et le 2 TO pour Mac OS ce qui fonctionnait parfaitement bien.


Alors là tu oublies complètement. Avec 2 disques durs en interne, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire une installation de Windows, c'est non. De même qu'il refusera si le disque dur interne partitionné et la présence d'un disque dur externe. Donc il considère avec tes 2 SSD qu'il y en a en un en externe et bloque l'installation.


----------



## Olivag06 (12 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Alors là tu oublies complètement. Avec 2 disques durs en interne, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire une installation de Windows, c'est non. De même qu'il refusera si le disque dur interne partitionné et la présence d'un disque dur externe. Donc il considère avec tes 2 SSD qu'il y en a en un en externe et bloque l'installation.


Bonjour Locke,
Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Effectivement Boot Camp ne vois pas le second disque mais cela fonctionnait parfaitement sur mon iMac 2012 en installant sans boot camp!


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2022)

Olivag06 a dit:


> Effectivement Boot Camp ne vois pas le second disque mais cela fonctionnait parfaitement sur mon iMac 2012 en installant sans boot camp!


Non, aucun problème si l'option FusionDrive est créée de manière à ce que les 2 disques durs n'en fassent plus qu'un, mais avec 2 disques durs indépendants en interne, c'est niet !

*Edit :* je viens de relire. Comment avais-tu fait ?


----------



## maxou56 (12 Août 2022)

.


----------



## Olivag06 (13 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, aucun problème si l'option FusionDrive est créée de manière à ce que les 2 disques durs n'en fassent plus qu'un, mais avec 2 disques durs indépendants en interne, c'est niet !
> 
> *Edit :* je viens de relire. Comment avais-tu fait ?


J'avais crée une clé usb bootable avec rufus avec une iso windows 10 dessus et ça fonctionnait nickel. En revanche ce n'était pas cette version d'iso de windows mais une précédente. 
Mais je peux te garantir ça a fonctionné pendant des années impeccable.
J'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est le disque qui pose problème car l'erreur récurrence c'est que la partition efi n'a pas pu être créer. Pourtant elle est bien la.
n'y a t il pas un moyen de vérifier ce disk ou faire un formatage de bas niveau ?


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2022)

Olivag06 a dit:


> n'y a t il pas un moyen de vérifier ce disk ou faire un formatage de bas niveau ?


Ce qui pouvait fonctionner avant ne l'est plus maintenant du fait de la structure en APFS dans laquelle les fichiers système, les applications, sont stockés dans des volumes et conteneurs. Il y a même un volume supplémentaire qui est créé au démarrage et qui est un clone des fichiers système pour empêcher de faire n'importe quoi.

Si tu as un processeur Intel, ce qui est le cas, aucun problème avec Assistant Boot Camp à la seule condition qu'il ne détecte en interne qu'un seul disque dur. Tu peux tenter ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mais sans aucune garantie. Il semblerait que Virtual Box ne fonctionne pas correctement sous macOS Monterey !


----------



## Olivag06 (13 Août 2022)

Après multiples essais, j'ai enfin réussi.
Je te confirme que cela fonctionne après quelques modifications du disque via diskpart, j'ai notamment changer la table de partition  en MBR et cela  fonctionne. (sans Boot Camp)
Par contre j'avais perdu celle de l'autre disque j'ai du donc réinstaller également Monterey dans un second temps.
Cela fonctionne  avec une version du fichier de windows antérieure à celle qu'ils propose actuellement. (je n'ai pas essayé avec cette dernière).
Je vais tester voir si tout cela est stable et je reviendrai vous donner des nouvelles.
En tout cas merci Locke pour le temps que tu m'as consacré.
Je reste à ta disposition si tu veux d'autres précisions.


----------

